

Ask HN: What's your process of writing a blog post? - c_t_montgomery

I've made it a point to start blogging recently, and with a huge thanks to Octopress, I actually enjoy it now.<p>I wrote about my typical process of writing a post here: http://cnnr.me/b/2012/01/my-blogging-process/<p>But I'm interested in hearing how HNers typically blog. Do you have any kind of process you usually follow before getting a post up?
======
jnorthrop
My first step is to stumble across a topic I think others may find
interesting. Then I just start writing. The first pass generally comes out as
a bunch of poorly organized random thoughts, but once that process is done I
tend to have a much clearer idea of how I want to present the topic.

From there I can rearrange what I've already written, which is usually ~50% of
the content, and fill in the rest. I will revise the post until I feel like it
is coherent but I don't get too hung up on getting it perfect.

I started blogging back in the Fall so I'm just forming the blogging-habit but
I'm finding this method works well for me. It removes the writers block
problems I've experienced in the past and makes the process much more
enjoyable.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
This makes sense, and I can see how you'd be able to crank out posts from it.
How do you go about keeping track of any "excess topics"? Typically, whenever
I find something I like and dive into it, my mind can diverge the post into a
few separate posts, which helps keep them to a good size.

Thanks for the comment and insight!

~~~
jnorthrop
> How do you go about keeping track of any "excess topics?"

I usually have 2-3 posts going at any one time. I use a text editor to write
my drafts and keep them in two local folders -- "posted" and "drafts." (I
think there purposes are self-evident...). I'm sorry to say my system is
neither sophisticated nor original but it works.

------
sandipagr
Clickable : <http://cnnr.me/b/2012/01/my-blogging-process/>

